# Negative Skill Assessment !!!!



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

Good day to every one,

I would like to share my skill assessment which has been received 2 weeks ago and i wish some one who has prior experience will help me with my case.

After viewing my attachments, i came to know that i have 2 major problems:

1 - Qualification (Bachelor degree in Mechanical Engineering) is not in a highly relevant field of study (Mechatronics).
2 - Employment doesn't meet the minimum requirement for this occupation.

First of all, let me brief here my employment history before moving ahead:

(Jan-2009 - Present) Construction Project Manager (More than 3.5 years)
(Sep-2006 - Nov-2008) Mechanical Engineer (2 Years and 2 months)
(Aug-2005 - Aug-2006) Jr. Mechanical Engineer (1 Year)
(Sep-2003 - May-2005) Production Engineer (1 Year & 8 months)

So my total years of overseas experience are more than 8 years; though they counted the last 5 years only, which i believe they considered related to the occupation itself.

Now, and after reading and reviewing my results over and over i couldn't find the proper way to pass this hurdle. One will tell me to apply as a mechanical engineer, but when i checked the website they need another specializations i.e. HVAC and Heating and ventilation which are totally different than mine (Mechatronics). Yesterday i was searching their website for my specialization and i found it under the occupation called " Engineering Specialist NEC" which is not listed in the SOL, 2012.

I am really disappointed after waiting 6 months for my results to come and i was planning to lodge my application before 1st of July, 2012.

I need your assistance and help to find a proper solution for my case, so please advise.

Appreciate your quick response to my request


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I read somewhere that it's getting difficult to pass VETASSESS. They're getting very strict nowadays, although no one seems to know why.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Try to get a positive assessment as a mechanical engg from EA. they do not have any min exp requirement. Ur degree is good enough if u are able to write 3 career essays from ur exp


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Try to get a positive assessment as a mechanical engg from EA. they do not have any min exp requirement. Ur degree is good enough if u are able to write 3 career essays from ur exp


Yes, it seems you have applied against a wrong job code, check if there is smthing closer to mech engineer.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

EA will not accept mechatronics as equivalent to mechanical engineering. Mechatronics can be assessed as electronics in limited circumstances where the field of work is relevant to electronics.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all your kind replies.

As you know that i have checked myself that my major issue was being a mechatronics not being a mechanical engineer. Though if i apply as a mechanical engineer or any other occupation, still they are going to give me the same negative result because my qualification is not in a highly relevant to my field of study i.e. mechatronics. Yesterday, i found an article about non classified engineering specialist and mechatronics is one of them and it states clearly that the demand for such degrees is minimum and if someone applies for them, then his/her chances are not guranteed.

Now i keep searching for the appropriate occupation or visa that might help me to get accepted without my field of study.

You know what!!!! Last night i admitted to myself that i made a mistake by choosing such field when i was at the Uni. What a mistake !!!!!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi twister, I understand how you must feel. I myself am in IT but I do not have a relevant degree in IT. In fact in Uni I actually took one and then left it for something I loved. The point is we could not have tailored our life for Australian Visa. I talked to someone who is a mechanical engg and he told me that Mechatronics is actually not a mechanical degree. All this time I thought you were a mechanical and thats the reason I suggested EA. Do not go for EA with a mechanical occupation. 
I seriously have no advice for you than to actually look for a job and try to get an employer sponsor a 457 visa for you. Then you can try for a ENS visa after 2 years.
Also you can look for some occupation closely related to ur field and try to get a positive assessment in that.


silentmoon80 said:


> Thanks a lot for all your kind replies.
> 
> As you know that i have checked myself that my major issue was being a mechatronics not being a mechanical engineer. Though if i apply as a mechanical engineer or any other occupation, still they are going to give me the same negative result because my qualification is not in a highly relevant to my field of study i.e. mechatronics. Yesterday, i found an article about non classified engineering specialist and mechatronics is one of them and it states clearly that the demand for such degrees is minimum and if someone applies for them, then his/her chances are not guranteed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi twister, I understand how you must feel. I myself am in IT but I do not have a relevant degree in IT. In fact in Uni I actually took one and then left it for something I loved. The point is we could not have tailored our life for Australian Visa. I talked to someone who is a mechanical engg and he told me that Mechatronics is actually not a mechanical degree. All this time I thought you were a mechanical and thats the reason I suggested EA. Do not go for EA with a mechanical occupation.
> I seriously have no advice for you than to actually look for a job and try to get an employer sponsor a 457 visa for you. Then you can try for a ENS visa after 2 years.
> Also you can look for some occupation closely related to ur field and try to get a positive assessment in that.


Hi abhi 

"Do not go for EA with mechanical occupation"

Could you explain your point of view regarding the same ??


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

As he mentioned, he has a mechatronics degree and not a mechanical. Guess he has checked with EA and the requirements for mechanical(HVAC) etc are not what his degree covered.


Chin2 said:


> Hi abhi
> 
> "Do not go for EA with mechanical occupation"
> 
> Could you explain your point of view regarding the same ??


----------



## aman86 (May 2, 2012)

He has bachelor degree in Mechanical Engineering and work experience as mechanical and production engineer. I think he should not have any problem if he applies as mechanical engineer and get his skill assessment from EA. They don't need specialization in HVAC , it is just an example of the type of specialization a mechanical engineer can have. It does not mean that only people with HVAC specialization can apply as mechanical engineer.


----------



## aman86 (May 2, 2012)

Hi Silent moon80,

I feel sorry that you got negative skill assessment, but the main reason behind it was that the relevant degree for your nominated occupation is construction or civil engineering.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I hold a bachelor degree of mechanical engineering and my specialization is mechatronics (field of study).

Now if you check thier website and look for each occupation, it states clearly if any specialization is required or not. So i think if i apply for mechanical engineer, my application will be probably rejected for the same reason mentioned in my assessment (relativeness between my degree and field of study besides to my experience).

Now if i apply as a mechanical engineer (mechatronics) For the occupation called " engineering specialist NEC", then they might reject my application because my employment history is not in a high relevant to my field of study.... ((( stuck from both sides))))......

Anyhow, my lawyer who processed my application earlier and suck a lot of money so far, recommended me to apply for "Engineering Manager", which doesnt require any specialization, but when i checked the assessment authorities, i found it is (EA/AIM), so for EA i am not afraid to be assessed by them, but the question is: is AIM a mandatory authority!!! If yes, so i won't be accepted by them; because thier requirements exceeds mine. On the other hand, my lawyer is trying to convince me that its not and i can choose only EA to assess my application!!! I need your assistance guys because i feel he is a liar not a lawyer!!!

Plz advise....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

silentmoon80 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I hold a bachelor degree of mechanical engineering and my specialization is mechatronics (field of study).
> 
> ...



I dont think EA will be any easier either, they in fact refused my Eng Mgr, gave me something else (saved me from a near disaster), saying not enough experience. But they gave me 8+ years in sth else.

Goodluck


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

thewall said:


> I dont think EA will be any easier either, they in fact refused my Eng Mgr, gave me something else (saved me from a near disaster), saying not enough experience. But they gave me 8+ years in sth else.
> 
> Goodluck


Dear Thewall,


Could you please explain to me what you more about your details; so i can understand what i can do!!

Did you apply for Engineering manager!!! And what is your degree/qualifications!!
How many years of experience do you have!!! and what did you mean by "they gave me 8+ years in something else"

Please explain more and share your story with more details.

Appreciate your kind response.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

silentmoon80 said:


> Dear Thewall,
> 
> 
> Could you please explain to me what you more about your details; so i can understand what i can do!!
> ...



They told me, my exp not suitable for Eng. Mgr.
I had BE, + >8 yr exp, With some Eng Major. So they gave me Some Eng Code tht was close to my Major. It also mentioned, I have some PM related exp not Eng. Mgr!

Goodluck.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

I know how EA handles assessments for mechanical and mechatronics because me and my classmate have had assessments for them. My bachelors degrees are in Mechanical Engineering and Accounting, and I have positive assessments for both (I used the EA Mechanical assessment for applying for the 885).

My classmate, on the other hand was given a merry run-around by EA. Her bachelors degree is Australian (a BE(Hons) in Mechatronics Engineering from one of the best unis in AU). Earlier when the ASCO codes were in effect, Mechatronics was a sub-class of Electronics Engineering. However, when the system changed from ASCO to ANZSCO, mechatronics was shifted from electronics into the heading for "Other Engineering Professions".

She was able to get EA to assess her degree as electronics, but that was because her research project and thesis were closely related to electronics.

When EA assess your degree, unless it is from a Washington Accord country, they will ask you to write three career episodes in your CDR. Unless they find both the content of your course and experience closely matching mechanical engineering, they'll probably issue it for the next closest classification they have.

You can potentially try for either of Mechanical, or NEC.

Engineering Manager will be much harder unless you have worked in management positions.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

exactly, 

Even if Engineering Professional NEC might be the likely outcome, in your position, I'd still apply Mechanical Engineer (233512), & see what they counter-propose (if any like NEC).

EA expect u have certain number of years of experience as *Professional Engineer *& then on top u have 5+ years as Manager (ie. Org Policy/Strategy etc...) entitle u as *Engineering Manager*. My outcome letter mentioned sth of this sort.

Even though my 8 of 9+ yr positions had some sort of Manager mentioned in the title - those were more about setting Engineering ground rules/guidelines for Technical Project / best practices - mostly on technical front.

Since my BE Major matched my Technical/Project roles I got Professional Engr in my Major. 

Pls note if u get NEC, its still in SOL-2, (in case u didnt notice) - so u'd still have a chance for State Sponsorship. Just ask your agent / or browse yourself which states have it. At least I had seen it in WA. I wanted to got to VIC with Eng. Manager but after Assessment outcome, I had to change my plan towards WA


----------



## Paggy-king (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi All,


I wish to avoid Negative skill assessment. I'm software engg


As per new rules from 2 July 2012 subclass 189 need 60 points.
I have attempted IELTS but got 6 bands in each. and for 6 bands there is "0" points. 

This is my eligibility :-

Age 31.6 ==30
IELTS 5.5,5.5,6,6 ==00
6.5 yrs IT exp ==10
Post Graduation ==15
--------------------------------------------
Total ==55



Is IELTS R-7;W-7;S-7;L-7 score mandatory for Indian ?

Please help me on this ?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Paggy-king said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wish to avoid Negative skill assessment. I'm software engg
> 
> ...


I m afraid without 6 each you are not eligible for skilled migration visa 

One have to score at least 6 each. Although 6 each don't give you any additional points but it is mandatory 

7 each can give you 10 points extra to boost you score ,also ILETS requirement varies to profession to profession and also state to state 

I hope it helps

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Paggy-king said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I wish to avoid Negative skill assessment. I'm software engg
> ...


It is mandatory to have a 6 in each module to even qualify for the VISA process. To get any points for IELTS then you should have 7 or more in each.


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

twister292 said:


> I know how EA handles assessments for mechanical and mechatronics because me and my classmate have had assessments for them. My bachelors degrees are in Mechanical Engineering and Accounting, and I have positive assessments for both (I used the EA Mechanical assessment for applying for the 885).
> 
> My classmate, on the other hand was given a merry run-around by EA. Her bachelors degree is Australian (a BE(Hons) in Mechatronics Engineering from one of the best unis in AU). Earlier when the ASCO codes were in effect, Mechatronics was a sub-class of Electronics Engineering. However, when the system changed from ASCO to ANZSCO, mechatronics was shifted from electronics into the heading for "Other Engineering Professions".
> 
> ...


Dear Twister,

Thanks for sharing your helpful experience, I think you are totally right, i beleive i should try Mechanical or NEC, but what do you recommend me!! I mean mechanical or NEC according to my field of study (mechatronics) and my history of employment is much more in project management and construction!!!

Appreciate your kind reply.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey I chanced upon the following page in ABS.GOV.Au where they have the definition of Engg Nec, and I am sure when you apply for your assessment with EA, they will guide you to this page. They will tell u to read the JD at this website and then write your career episodes aligned to that.
Just check this link which has mechatronics as a engg discipline, so if you have any exp in the stream , even as a trainee, attempt to apply for EA. Or else you can write the essays for Mechanical and check if the assessor suggests Engg Technologist(generally they do).
It all depends on which you are comfortable in writing about, and also be prepared for a long wait for EA. Mine took almost 3 months to be just taken up.


1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## silentmoon80 (Feb 17, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey I chanced upon the following page in ABS.GOV.Au where they have the definition of Engg Nec, and I am sure when you apply for your assessment with EA, they will guide you to this page. They will tell u to read the JD at this website and then write your career episodes aligned to that.
> Just check this link which has mechatronics as a engg discipline, so if you have any exp in the stream , even as a trainee, attempt to apply for EA. Or else you can write the essays for Mechanical and check if the assessor suggests Engg Technologist(generally they do).
> It all depends on which you are comfortable in writing about, and also be prepared for a long wait for EA. Mine took almost 3 months to be just taken up.
> 
> ...


Dear borntobeaussie,

As a matter of fact, all my experience is focused in Mechanical Engineering (Construction) not in Mechatronics. Moreover, i haven't worked in mechatronics all my life, so now i am preparing myself to apply for Mechanical Engineer and i will try to write all my episodes about my experience as mechanical engineer and you said earlier i will give it a try this time hope they will accept my application.

Wish me luck


----------



## Eng.Ramy (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi All

I need some assistance to determine whether my major is on the SOL or not
I hold a bachelor degree in mechatronics and i have 6 years expierience as a maintenance engineer
as you all know, My major falls under ANZSCO code 2333999 "Engineering Professional nec"

My problem is that i can't determine whether it is on the SOL or not. The official site has 2 lists
one for SOL and the other for the Occupation ceilings
Engineering Professional nec is added to the occupation ceilings yet it is not on the SOL

can someone tell me what does this mean ? or even better tell me whether i'm elligible to apply for a 189 subclass visa after assesing my skills under the above occupation category ?


----------



## Sabrin (Jan 6, 2015)

Eng.Ramy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need some assistance to determine whether my major is on the SOL or not
> I hold a bachelor degree in mechatronics and i have 6 years expierience as a maintenance engineer
> ...



Dear Eng. Ramy,, 
Can you tell us what did you do regarding to this case?

I am also a mechatronics Engineer, and I would like to apply, as a mechanical engineer as all my work experience is in Mechanical field.
I hope you can guide me.

Thanks


----------



## Eng.Ramy (Jul 16, 2014)

you can contact me throughout Skype
rominigue


----------

